# looking at motors...



## wvuviv30 (Mar 29, 2006)

I am looking to buy 2 motors in the near future, 19x2 or stock. I have a TC3.


Whats a good 19x2 motor?

(ESC is a LRP Runner Plus Digital Speed Control with Reverse, handles 18+ motors)


----------



## RcCzarOfOld (Nov 7, 2005)

For a stock, I'd definitely reccomend starting with a monster or a CO27. For the 19T, the Integy is a screamer. The Reedy quad mag is also a great 19 and you can gear it to the moon. Also, I've heard a LOT of good things about the new Checkpoint Money 19T... Good luck finding one though. They're selling like hot cakes and it's quite difficult to find anyone that has them in stock.

I'm sure there will be 100 replies refuting what I've said, but I don't think you can go wrong with any of the ones I've mentioned.

Tony


----------



## Z.Hallett (Dec 14, 2005)

i agree completely with rcczarofold. the monster or Co27 are greta stockers. for 19 i would suggest the epic binary 2 outlaw.


----------

